# sig advice



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2008)

this is a general topic about advice if anyone needs inspiration for a sig

i need a mother 3 sig i have already got an avatar 
i wish to have your ideas and the link to the sprites


thank you 
~RowanChap


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

?
?
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 14, 2008)

B-Blue, all your sigs are so simple, yet AWSUM! xP

Or maybe just awesome because I can't use photoshop for shit...


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> ?
> ?
> ?
> ?
> ...



im liking that


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> B-Blue, all your sigs are so simple, yet AWSUM! xP
> 
> Or maybe just awesome because I can't use photoshop for shit...
> 
> ...



YAY!


----------



## Raika (Nov 14, 2008)

Dude try this




How is it? Im still a beginner....


----------



## Rowan (Nov 14, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Dude try this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its funny but ive made an animated one sorry :|

and thanks B-blue but i was going to use that one till i had a good idea which i have


----------

